

New Cool Concept for Meeting People - amckean

This app is pretty interesting when it comes to meeting new people. They take the game 20 questions and have users play with each other in the hopes of establishing a connection all while remaining anonymous. It is a pretty interesting concept and worth checking out. chaat20.com
======
of
What is the app called?

~~~
amckean
Chaat 20

